# Zama carb adjusting tool



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Just got a new Zama carb. Installed it and when I try to accelerate it it dies. If I start it with the throttle wide open it runs great, but wont idle. Went to adjust the idle mixture screw a little bit and found that Zama has made the carb so you have to have a special tool to adjust it. There are no caps and no screw driver slot.

Can anyone tell me where I can get the tool needed to adjust the carb? I have tried a very small socket but that doesnt work.

Many thanks for all your help and information.


----------



## big ed (Jul 29, 2006)

a blue wire terminal clamped in a pair of visegrips works really well if were talking about the adj. screws with splines on the side and tapered edges or the tool is 
available from zama for about ten bucks


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks Ed.

The screws on this carb are round at the front then in farther they are flat on two sides and round on the other two ends. This is a C1U-H60E Carb. (brand New)

I have looked on the zama web sight and cant seem to find any tools listed. Something I am missing?

Thanks Russ.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Per EPA regulations, the carb adjustment tools are only available to repair techs. They would not be happy with Zama if they sold them to end users.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Does my owning a small engine repair service count Me as a service tech?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

You need to check with a Zama distributor, they can tell you where to get the tool. Have a nice day. Geo
United States Distributors 
Billiou's Inc.
Porterville, CA
Phone: (800) 245-5468
Email: [email protected]
Marr Bros., Inc.
Dallas, TX
Phone: (800) 627-7276
Email: [email protected] 
Sunbelt Outdoor Products.
Charlotte, NC
Phone: (800) 438-0660
Edgewater Mower
Edgewater , FL
Phone: (800) 342-4183
Medart, Inc.
St. Louis, MO
Phone: (800) 888-7181
V.E. Petersen Co.
Walbridge, OH
Phone: (800) 537-6212
Email: [email protected] 
Gardner, Inc.
Cranbury, NJ
Phone: (800) 521-6535
Email: [email protected] Original Equipment
Billings, MT
Phone: (800) 332-7158


----------



## big ed (Jul 29, 2006)

sorry i couldnt help i find my self with this delema at least once or twice a year and 
thats when the ideas go bouncing inside my head if they think a new style adj screw
is going to keep me or anyone with determination from getting proper adjustment 
the f!!#$!! epa can bite me a dremel tool and a piece of aluminum stock can do wonders i like to make my own tools all this tamper proof crap is so stupid like child proof medicine bottles most kids can make since of it pretty fast good luck 
sorry for the animosity hank i know you mean well


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

As geo said, if you are a repair serive center you can buy the tools from a Zama Distributor. They WILL ask you for proof. Hell, as a Sears repair center we even had a hell of a time getting them. Ed, no problem, I understand, I am just letting people know these tools are not normally available to the general public. Actually, at this point, I'm surprised that 2-cycle engines are not banned completely.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Hankster;
When they ban 2-cycle all together what are us Lawnboy lovers going to do, the burbble of an ole Lawnboy is mighty relaxin. Have a nice day. Geo


----------



## blackwell_316 (Jun 27, 2006)

i took a 3/16 nut drive and ground the out side down until it fit. works fine for me


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks Blackwell 316. Modifying the nut drive worked like a charm.

Thanks for all the responses.


----------



## Engineeringtech (Aug 9, 2008)

hankster said:


> ......these tools are not normally available to the general public. Actually, at this point, I'm surprised that 2-cycle engines are not banned completely.


Why would / should they be banned? Because they barely meet EPA's STUPIDLY formulated pollution requirements? EPA specifies a PPM rating for each pollutant in the exhaust stream. I.E. no more than a certain percentage of the total cubic feet per minute of exhaust can be Carbon Monoxide, etc. The upshot of this is that big gas guzzling engines found in trucks, sports cars, SUV's and Hummers may meet the PPM spec but emit far more TOTAL emissions than your "dirty" two stroke, because their exhaust streams are so many more cubic feet per minute. 

The only fair and logical way to specify emissions would be the TOTAL emissions emitted in getting the work done, whether trimming grass, or getting from point A to point B. Perhaps they could simply specify a minimum MPG figure for all vehicles. Or a maximum fuel consumption per minute of use. Of course that's too hard for the bureaucrats to figure out. Fact is, a small, efficient, lightweight 2 stroke engine in proper working order can get from point A to point B using less gasoline. And burning less gas creates less pollution. 

The environmentalist whackos just don't get it! Remember the ozone hole? The children in Australia were all going to die from skin cancer due to the UV radiation. R12 refrigerant in auto air conditioners was blamed. (an uproven theory) So they banned R12. At the time I was living in Tampa. When customers went in for oil changes and tire rotations, the dealers and independents told them the refrigerant in their cars was banned, and had to be removed. So they VENTED IT out and installed less efficient R134 refrigerant. The government was trying to prevent small leaks from damaging the ozone layer. Instead they got a massive release of R12! Of course a few years later the hole closed up. But not before scientists digging core samples in artic ice discovered that ozone holes are a recurring feature thoughout the history of the earth. Now what's really ironic, is that because it takes more gasoline to run an R134 air conditioner this further increases the carbon footprint and "global warming"! Yeah right..... All it does is force us to buy more gasoline to keep cool. 

Incidentally I have the same issue with our Homelite Trimmer, which has never worked right out of the box. Do I drive our "gas guzzler" 20 miles round trip so a "licensed" repair shop can do the work at an inflated cost? Or should I buy or make the tool myself and take responsibility for my own life?


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

The adjusting tools are available on ebay.


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

Like tommyj3 said, go to ebay and type in walbro tools.They will have both walbro zama tools

Jerry


----------



## 2strk (Feb 11, 2009)

*C1U needle tool?*

I took a 3" piece of plastic tubbing, like the kind used on "misters" or "drippers", and pushed it in far enough so that it would go over the flat parts, then I unscrewed them, then I made a slut right across the center of the heads using my Dremel with the cutting disk attachment and that enabled me to use a flat screwdriver to adjust the needles... Just like God intended!. Rich, lean, not too rich, not too lean. Whatever!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

2strk said:


> I took a 3" piece of plastic tubbing, like the kind used on "misters" or "drippers", and pushed it in far enough so that it would go over the flat parts, then I unscrewed them, then I made a slut right across the center of the heads using my Dremel with the cutting disk attachment and that enabled me to use a flat screwdriver to adjust the needles... Just like God intended!. Rich, lean, not too rich, not too lean. Whatever!


Hmmmm.... I always thought a slut was something else, but I guess I was wrong.... Oh well, live an learn


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

30yearTech said:


> Hmmmm.... I always thought a slut was something else, but I guess I was wrong.... Oh well, live an learn


30year;
You are vicious. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## moparman16 (May 4, 2012)

So I guess the EPA thinks it's less polluting for me to drive to a service shop twice (for me that would be about 130 miles) to have my leaf blower tuned instead of walking over to my tool box for a screwdriver to adjust it myself. Yep, sounds like typical government intelligence to me!


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

moparman16 said:


> So I guess the EPA thinks it's less polluting for me to drive to a service shop twice (for me that would be about 130 miles) to have my leaf blower tuned instead of walking over to my tool box for a screwdriver to adjust it myself. Yep, sounds like typical government intelligence to me!


EPA should be eliminated, below is a workaround for the splinned screws, remove them an cut a slot for future adjustments witth a screwdriver. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Sounds like you need a double D tool.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Homelite-Ry...820?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27c5f15814


----------

